# Best way/product to keep beds weed/grass free



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

How do you guys do it? I have a lot of weeds and bermuda grass growing in my beds (mainly through the pine straw). I have pulled some by hand, but my soil is not very loose in the beds, so it is pretty tough. Is there an easy way to do it? I have thought about painting/spraying glosphate, but if I kill one of my wife's Knockout Roses, I might end up with the same fate.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Fusilade II is a selective herbicide to control grassy weeds in ortamentals. Always check the label but I saw it was safe to use on roses and hybrid tea roses. I didn't see Knockouts in there though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

coreymays22 said:


> How do you guys do it? I have a lot of weeds and bermuda grass growing in my beds (mainly through the pine straw). I have pulled some by hand, but my soil is not very loose in the beds, so it is pretty tough. Is there an easy way to do it? I have thought about painting/spraying glosphate, but if I kill one of my wife's Knockout Roses, I might end up with the same fate.


I usually just carefully spray with glyphosate to control weeds and bermuda creeping into my beds.

I also like to spray a little pre-emergent in them. Preen markets some convenient shaker jugs for applying in beds, but the AI is typically just a pre-e like Dimension/Dithiopyr (see label).

I don't really care for landscape/weed blankets. They always seem to work their way up through the mulch in places, and I've even seen weeds growing in the layer of mulch on top of them.

If you have a widespread problem, I have also used this Hi-Yield Grass Killer with success. It is designed to kill annual and perennial grasses in ornamental landscapes and desirable plants. Just read the label and make sure it will do what you want it to do. :thumbup:


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> coreymays22 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you guys do it? I have a lot of weeds and bermuda grass growing in my beds (mainly through the pine straw). I have pulled some by hand, but my soil is not very loose in the beds, so it is pretty tough. Is there an easy way to do it? I have thought about painting/spraying glosphate, but if I kill one of my wife's Knockout Roses, I might end up with the same fate.
> ...


Has anyone used this product in Juniper beds? I see it is labeled for them. I wish I had never planted them years ago along a property boarder with a grade. I guess worst case scenario removal.


----------

